
Maskbook – Encrypt Your Posts and Chats on Facebook [Alpha] - ccnafr
https://maskbook.io/
======
robotbikes
This is a cool idea but unless it provides a seamless UX it will probably have
minimal utility but I guess you could appear enigmatic to your friends and
likely shunned by the algorithm. I think a solution that doesn't rely on
Facebook would be preferable and I prefer solutions that don't further the
monopoly of Chrome by working exclusive to that ecosystem even though I know
Firefox is used by less than 10% of people at this point.

------
csf333
or better yet, just delete your facebook altogether. i did, & i feel great

